# fuel gauge issues



## ziggidyZ31 (Aug 29, 2008)

my fuel gauge will read accurately until 3/4 tank then it just shoots down to half a tank and bounces back and forth between the two until the fuel level is actually that low...new fuel pump or what???


----------



## Paul S. z31 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine does the same thing kind of. Try cleaning your fuel sender. I'm in the process of doing that to mine and most people say the sender is the problem. Check this site out, hope it helps. common 300zx problems and how to fix them


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ziggidyZ31 said:


> my fuel gauge will read accurately until 3/4 tank then it just shoots down to half a tank and bounces back and forth between the two until the fuel level is actually that low...new fuel pump or what???


The fuel pump and the fuel level sending unit are two separate units. Since the fuel gauge that reads the fuel level is reading wrong, why would you suspect the fuel pump?


----------

